# Hello Another Newbie



## SUESUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi my name is Sue. I have been reading these message boards for a while and have only just plucked up the courage to sign up finally. It is great to know that you are not the only one having these problems and tx and that you can gain comfort at this forum. Well done ff keep up the good work.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sue

Welcome to FF. this is a great place and everyone is friendly and helpful.

Hope to here some more from you soon.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to ff. I am new here too and I have found everyone to be really fiendly and helpful.


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

And another welcome SueSue..

No doubt you'll find a thread or two to suit. I've looked at a few boards but this one (in my humble opinion) is by far the best (for me anyway). Everyone is soooo helpful and there's loads of info to suit everyone.

So....happy ttc'ing, tx and posting ..
t
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Suesue,

Welcome to FF! I am pleased you plucked up the courage to join us and am sure that you will receive lots of advice from everyone here.

What stage of tx are you on at the moment?

Laine x


----------



## Chimp (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello everybody

I'm yet another newbie to this site. I can't begin to tell you how much comfort you've brought me. Until discovering this website a few weeks ago, I led a lonely existence in the world of infertility. Like Suesue I've only just plucked up the courage to join! 

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and to share our experiences both good and bad.

Bumbles xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Bumbles,

A warm welcome to FF! to you too.

It is a really friendly site and I am sure you will soon be addicted.

Good luck.

Laine x


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello there SueSue and Bumbles

Welcome to FF and  on make the first step on posting. You can feel alone when experiencing infertility, I did but not anymore. FF gives you all the support you need and any advice or questions you have, just ask someone will know.

At what stage of treatment are you both at may I ask?

Take care

LOL Ronnie ^cuddleup^


----------



## Chimp (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Ronnie and Laine

Thanks for your warm welcome!

In between treatments at the mo. Have been through 2 ICSI cycles both of which were -ive. Now hoping to do a FET with the 2 embies left. 

Been feeling very low recently - not helped by the fact so many of my friends are pregnant or have recently had babies. DH and I decided not to tell anyone other than immediate family about our infertility as neither of us could bear anyone feeling sorry for us or treating us differently. Thats why its been a godsend finding this website!


----------



## SUESUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi, Thankyou for such a warm welcome. 
I am at the moment waiting to start Ivf again.
Have posted on ask a nurse as started too early and tx was abandoned.
Here's hoping third time lucky.

Sue


----------

